# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  New Glass C200, smart glasses, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

lenovo-ar.com

newbd.com

----------


## Airicist

"Lenovo™ New Glass C200 Adds Smart Glasses to Portfolio"

January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo unveils Google Glass clone for businesses"

by Raymond Wong
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo’s smart glasses pair augmented reality and AI to appeal to technicians"

by Julian Chokkattu
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo New Glass C200

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> Live from our CES 2017 lounge in Las Vegas, we are proud to unveil the Lenovo New Glass C200.

----------

